# 536.886260 repairs before winter!



## SparkySteve73 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey everyone. For the first time ever, I'm being pro-active and not leaving maintenance until the day before the storm 

I have a Craftsman 536.886260 machine which I got a few years ago; I have a couple minor issues with it that I can fix with no problem, such as broken snow chute, etc. However, at the very end of the very last snow storm clearing process, the front section (the scoop?) has come away from the rest of the unit.










Looking from underneath, it was likely originally welded:










And subsequently someone drilled & riveted it all back together; those rivets came out last time I used it.

Ultimately, I need to repair this; I do not own a welder nor do I know anyone who does. What are the chances that using some good quality bolts, and maybe even some extra metal plates to bring it all back together, would hold for another winter??










Thanks in advance, and enjoy the rest of your summer, if it's summer where you live!!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

The center hole shown looks to be user created while the others look to be oem. I'm also assuming there are additional holes around perimeter of the assembly. If it was mine, I'd pull it apart and treat the rust and repaint then reassemble using stainless steel bolts and washers with the heads arranged on the inside of the housing. I'm not seeing signs of welds so assume it's held together by bolts only.
I've owned and repaired a bunch of older Craftsman's and that's how the auger assembly went together.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Found a picture of one of the blowers that clearly show the holes all the way around that you can see the bolt holes in.


----------

